# what's the best price for a genuine vst in the uk



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all been hunting around and have found various prices for vst baskets but was wondering what the best price anyone has found here so far?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I get the LM ones from coffee hit. Identical in every way to a vst, but half the price.

But if you really want the brand name on them, hasbean sell Them quite reasonably


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

got mine from square mile mate,£22,obviously postage on top so had to wait till i was ready to fork out and try some 'red brick'to make it worth while

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/collections/brewing


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

shrink said:


> I get the LM ones from coffee hit. Identical in every way to a vst ...


Oh no they're not ....

Both CoffeeHit and LM state that they are not certified to the same accuracy. No matter how many +/- 5% resistors you buy, for example, none will be within 2% of the stated value. They cost more.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

VST baskets I've seen online are between £22-£23.50 plus postage

From what I know the LM baskets are the non certified ones, but not sure how far out they can be in reality

Just out of interest I've noticed CoffeeHit advertise 2 lots of LM baskets......anyone know the difference between the 2, as ones nearly £15.60. Any suggestions?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-17g


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

The £15.60 ones are "Each basket is photographed for complete accuracy and comes with a certification of its pass. Will fit a 58mm tamper."

The £7.98 ones are "hey are the same as the Strada baskets but aren't individually scanned and certificated.This basket is for dose sizes of 17-19g."

I guess 3 levels of quality the VST then the LM certified then the LM


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

HDAV said:


> The £15.60 ones are "Each basket is photographed for complete accuracy and comes with a certification of its pass. Will fit a 58mm tamper."
> 
> The £7.98 ones are "hey are the same as the Strada baskets but aren't individually scanned and certificated.This basket is for dose sizes of 17-19g."
> 
> I guess 3 levels of quality the VST then the LM certified then the LM


Pretty much, the VST are not the same as the others but they are close, that's why I asked about genuine VST baskets


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I've recently started using the LM basket instead of a bog standard one. Requires a finer grind, but channels more easily, and I haven't noticed a massive difference in the drink yet. Will need to conduct a proper A/B.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

rodabod said:


> I've recently started using the LM basket instead of a bog standard one. Requires a finer grind, but channels more easily, and I haven't noticed a massive difference in the drink yet. Will need to conduct a proper A/B.


Highlights defects in distribution for sure


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Hasbean VST is 23.50


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Now I want a vst. Because you can't get ridgeless LM baskets.

Used a ridgeless vst today and loved it. Tight enough to allow the puck to be knocked out, but easy to remove for weighing shots.

So may end up having to fork out for one


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

worth every penny!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The reason I asked the question is that jens at torr tampers has sold me ten of them at £16 each!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Well how much you gonna sell them on for? Will any be available at the grindoff?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a really good discount.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They will be available at the grind off for the same price!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And I can get more if needed courtesy of jens, not interested in making any money out of this, it was just another little group buy opportunity.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Dave - you are certainly doing loads for the forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Patrick was just a shame your beautiful tamp did not come with the other torrs.....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well of you can get an 18g ridgeless.. I'd buy one and put a couple of quid on for your trouble


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No need shrink dont wang to make any money out of these, an 18 grams is yours just want postage that's all if you can wait till the grindoff I will get it up to you


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Course... Is it definitely a ridgeless one







??

Well in your honour I will donate a couple of quid back into the forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure it is but will be talking to Jens on Monday about the whole order so will make double sure then


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Dave

Any chance of another one going up here to myself, willing to wait till after the grindoff and either post it up or put it in with the coffee my brother gets in The darker side of life group test

Robert


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Then yeah, based on a ridgeless design I'm in mate. Happy to pay postage.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No probs will probably have to start yet another list on here seems all I do is lists


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Thanks Patrick was just a shame your beautiful tamp did not come with the other torrs.....


You can say that again. When I saw your plan to bulk order, could have kicked myself but I'd already ordered from Jens. Looks like your order will arrive before mine too - talk about rubbing salt in a wound.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I would be interested in one if compatible with the silvia standard portafilter, I'd need it posting though due to no being able to attend the grind off


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

If they aren't all snapped up already I'd love to grab one at the grindoff


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok here is another list! Just add your name, I currently have 1x14g 6x16g and 2x21g coming but will increase the order commensurate with demand.

Shrink 1x 18 gram ridge less, needs posting £16 plus post

Robti 1x 18 gram ridge less £16


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey,

Please could I have a 18g ridge less and postage to my home? Let me know payment details, thanks.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Shrink 1x 18 gram ridge less, needs posting £16 plus post

Robti 1x 18 gram ridge less £16

Big Norry 1x 18 gram ridge less £16


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok here is another list! Just add your name, I currently have 1x14g 6x16g and 2x21g coming but will increase the order commensurate with demand.

Shrink 1x 18 gram ridgeless, needs posting £16 plus post

Robti 1x 18 gram ridgeless £16

Big norry 1x18gram ridgeless £16

Haz_pro 1x18 gram ridgeless £16 plus posting

Anyone else over the weekend, please just cut and paste the list above and add our name to it with the requirements.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Shrink 1x 18 gram ridge less, needs posting £16 plus post

Robti 1x 18 gram ridge less £16

Big norry 1x18gram ridgeless £16

Haz_pro 1x18 gram ridgeless £16 plus posting

drude 1x18 gram ridge less, 1x21 gram ridge less £32


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What the benefits of a ridgeless? For me being a newb the ridge is handy to check my tamp is level.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Easy to slide in and out of a portafilter. But still held in tightly enough that it doesn't fall out when you go to knock your puck out.

Means you can remove the basket to weigh your dose really easily. Some report better extraction on the ridgeless, but I find that unlikely, since the coffee is always below the ridge.

For me it's ease of use that sells me on it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would it be worthwhile for a newb getting one of these baskets or should I just focus on pulling consistent shots for now?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

A vst will force you to improve distribution and technique, and forces you to be consistent with dosing. It's perhaps as good a learning tool as any. At these prices, I'd have one!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sold (although I didn't need much persuading)!

Coffeechap, can you get 18g ridged?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will check and get back to you on monday


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd get ridge less mate. No reason not to. Ridged offers no advantage unless you love your basket to need chiselled out of the pf


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I tamp a bit squint sometimes and the ridge makes it easy to see if it's off kilter. I'll take a ridgeless if ridged isn't available.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Shrink 1x 18 gram ridge less, needs posting £16 plus post
> 
> Robti 1x 18 gram ridge less £16
> 
> ...


mrboots2u 1x 18gram ridge less £16, needs posting


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

1. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

2. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

3. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

4. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

5. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

6. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I tamp a bit squint sometimes and the ridge makes it easy to see if it's off kilter. I'll take a ridgeless if ridged isn't available.


I you can use the edge of your tamper against the basket rim to see a straight tamp. That's a lots easier IMHO


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I really fancy a 18 grm ridge less. However I have a cherub and use a standard double portafilter, can anyone advise if it will fit? (I do have a bottemless Fracino filter,but do not really use)

If it does.....sold!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As discussed Dave

Can I change my order from a 15g to an 18g, sorry to be a pain in the arse. Order should as follows, have amended the below.

Just to confirm I'm after a ridgeless and to post out wit DSOL.

Existing TORR order is now 7x18g and 2x21g

1. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

2. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

3. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

4. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

5. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

6. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Existing TORR order 7x18g and 2x21g

1. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

2. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

3. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

4. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

5. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

6. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

7. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> I really fancy a 18 grm ridge less. However I have a cherub and use a standard double portafilter, can anyone advise if it will fit? (I do have a bottemless Fracino filter,but do not really use)
> 
> If it does.....sold!


Yes... It will for... I use a ridged version in a fracino portafilter


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

2. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

3. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

4. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

5. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

6. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

7. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

8. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone has screwed up the list and taken my name off!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Shrink 1x 18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

2. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

3. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

4. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

5. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

6. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

7. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

8. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

9. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P

Tut!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry I think that was me.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it was Sami







as that was the first post that had dropped my name off.... Cheeky sod trying to do me out of a basket


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good spot folks I have a seperate list that I have kept elsewhere so no one will miss out.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Is it worth me adding to the list Dave?

Poss a 18G one?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Shrink 1x 18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

2. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

3. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

4. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

5. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

6. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

7. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

8. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

9. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P

10. Yes Row 1x18g ridgeless /£16 +p&p


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

1. Shrink 1x 18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

2. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

3. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

4. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

5. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

6. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

7. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

8. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

9. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P

10. Yes Row 1x18g ridgeless /£16

11. Bubbajvegas 1x18g ridgless


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Is it worth me adding to the list Dave?
> 
> Poss a 18G one?


It is a significant improvement over the standard baskets paul and at that price is really cheap compared to what they cost here


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Add me on then Dave ta....18G one

1. Shrink 1x 18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

2. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

3. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

4. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

5. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

6. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

7. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

8. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

9. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P

10. Yes Row 1x18g ridgeless /£16

11. Bubbajvegas 1x18g ridgless

12. stevogums 1X18G ridgeless


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I want one these, but I am a newbie currently without grinder that just bought a cheap eBay filter that has a blocked hole, I am currently drinking lavazza pre ground as it was cheap....... Should I get a VST for my gaggia classic? If so which one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not until you can use freshly roasted beans which will require a decent grinder. VSTs and LM Strada (exactly the same but cheaper) will require precision to get the best out of the basket - wasted on pre-ground. Dosing for the Classic - 16-18grms so 17grm basket should be spot on (you can dose + or - one gram with these baskets).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might have to put a hold on this folks, after having confirmation twice from jens that they were certificated vst baskets, he shows me a picture of the LM strada basket with the ridge, he is checking his stock for the VSTs so will wait to see what he says, if he only has the strada s then this is not a good deal as they can be purchased here for the same, will get confirmation tomorrow.....


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If that is the case at least you've found out now rather than when you got a great big bag of LM's land on you doorstep!


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi if this does go ahead could you please order one for me? Thanks. I'm not sure what I'm after, all I ever make is 2 Cappuccino's at a time. I'm struggling to get consistent results. My tamper is small and leaves a fairly large gap round the edge which I'm sure doesn't help much.

1. Shrink 1x 18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

2. Robti 1x 18 g ridge-less £16

3. Big norry 1x18g ridge-less £16

4. Haz_pro 1x18 g ridge-less £16 + P&P

5. drude 1x18 g ridge-less, 1x21 gram ridge-less £32

6. mrboots2u 1x18g ridge-less £16 + P&P

7. Sami 1x18g ridge-less - £16

8. Urban bumpkin 1x18g ridge less - £16

9. Jeebsy 1x18g ridgeless £16+P&P

10. Yes Row 1x18g ridgeless /£16

11. Bubbajvegas 1x18g ridgless

12. stevogums 1X18G ridgeless

13 Savo 1x18g ridgeless + P&P


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

pr.noithat said:


> Up ph? ch? th?t
> 
> ChÃºc ch? th?t d?t hÃ*ng nhÃ©


Is that ridgeless?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

If you could please put my name down for one 18g too please


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok update Jens made a mistake, for which he apologised profusely he has not got any of the vsts in just the stradas, so no possibility for this deal, however I do have someone else getting back to me on a price for genuine VSTs with certificates so please bear with me


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If I get a vst ridgeless for my classic would it need a spring to keep it in place?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

